# Pocket Money Detailing (on-the-side)



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I know some of you guys on here do a little detailing on the side for a little extra pocket money. So far I've only done mine, the missus', mums and a mates car. So far I've had 4 neighborers ask me do I do it as a business and how much I would charge.

Due to always doing it my self and never paid for my car to be detailed I have no idea where to start. Its more of a hobby of mine and enjoy turning a car round and making it look stunning (not as good as the pros though :thumb: )

The usual is prep and de-con the car and protect the body. Takes me about 5-7 hours as I'm pretty methodical about my work and take a pride in it.

What do you people out there charge as a non professional to detail someones car please, just so I have something to work with. I don't want to overcharge as I'm no pro and just doing it on the side. Or suggest what sort of price someone is looking to pay to have this done to their car?

*Prep:*
snow foam
rinse
2bm
rinse
tardies
ironX
clay
dry

*Protect:*
polish
sealant
wax
glass
trim

Any help or suggestions are welcome. I've had a few ask me a couple of times and one feel bad about turning it down and I'd like to detail their cars and 2, I'm passing up money for doing something I enjoy...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

For friends, family and neighbours the fee is simple, they bring the beer and the burgers, you bring the wash tackle!

If you are at a stage where you want/need to charge money you should know your worth, no one can tell YOU what YOU should charge. As soon as you are getting phone calls from people you don't know or doing correction work its time for insurance, and all of a sudden its not so fun and friends. I know its not the answer you wanted, but you have to be able to do that little bit of research and costing on your own as its the only way everyone gets what they want


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, if you are charging for your services, then you are acting as a professional.

I've done neighbours cars for free and leave it up them if they want to treat me to a bottle of cider as a thank you.


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd work out roughly what cost of products I will use. Then work out how long it will take you in hours. Decide on an hourly rate you would be happy with. For a friend/neighbour I'd go as low as £5/hour. Close mates and family I'd just say give us £10 to help with materials and by us a beer down the pub next time.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice round £50.00 please


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

lets face it ironx , clay , sealant and wax aint the cheapest things to buy and someone dropping in to do a valet would charge £50 for not doing any of that


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Well I offered my dad a wash clay polish seal level of detail for 60 quid whether he takes it or not is another matter.

The cost of clay and lube is 25 quid alone... he doesn't seem to appreciate the cost. Then again normally he uses a Polish drive through car wash... only after much arm-twisting did I get him to let me give it a proper wash and seal before for 15 quid..


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Well I offered my dad a wash clay polish seal level of detail for 60 quid whether he takes it or not is another matter.
> 
> The cost of clay and lube is 25 quid alone... he doesn't seem to appreciate the cost. Then again normally he uses a Polish drive through car wash... only after much arm-twisting did I get him to let me give it a proper wash and seal before for 15 quid..


i take it your dad charged you 16 (minimum) years worth of rent in his house, after all you dont realise how expensive it is to have a child.

charging your dad is mental 

If you are selling a service, you need valid insurance, simple as that because anyone in the trade needs it to cover any eventuality


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> Well I offered my dad a wash clay polish seal level of detail for 60 quid whether he takes it or not is another matter.
> 
> The cost of clay and lube is 25 quid alone... he doesn't seem to appreciate the cost. Then again normally he uses a Polish drive through car wash... only after much arm-twisting did I get him to let me give it a proper wash and seal before for 15 quid..


sorry mate thats disgraceful and you should be ashamed of your self charging your own dad. :doublesho


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

mike13098 said:


> i take it your dad charged you 16 (minimum) years worth of rent in his house, after all you dont realise how expensive it is to have a child.
> 
> charging your dad is mental
> 
> If you are selling a service, you need valid insurance, simple as that because anyone in the trade needs it to cover any eventuality


That is true. (RE insurance, or you could just take the risks and cover yourself.. washes polishes clays etc not so bad, as soon as you take a machine to it.. INSURE!)

Although my Mother divorced him, when I was 7 (so 14 years ago now!) I have lived with her ever since... Till I was 18 and moved out. 

He asked for a family discount but when I offered to buy his car for £300 less than he was advertising it for in the paper.. he said no. I made him a standing offer to buy his Lexus at trade price when he comes to sell it, he said no again - So therefore, using that logic, I will charge him a regular sort of price - £60. And £35 of that will cover the cost of equipment and materials... And to be honest, considering it will be using my own products I pay for myself and will take about 4-5 hours.. it's cheaper than an established company would charge! If he doesn't want to take me up on my offer then that gives me time to clean mine instead, which is absolutely minging right now. :lol:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

At long last I can do something for my dad. He has painted and decorated my houses for for years, free. I worked in a bank for 13 years not a lot I could have done for him. 

Now Police Officer. Again not a lot of help for him. 

I took great pleasure in giving his car the once over a couple of weekends ago!

I now have my brother chasing me to do his work van. He is a tiler and has tiled all my kitchens and bathrooms over the years. 

For me family is no charge. 

I understand where jay is coming from. Although, I used to buy my dads car at a very reduced price.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> sorry mate thats disgraceful and you should be ashamed of your self charging your own dad. :doublesho


Sorry mate that's not disgraceful, with respect you do not know the history in my family, without giving you my whole life story (which I am not justfied to share but oh well) -

My Dad was abusive when I was younger. We get on now but it was a pretty traumatic childhood for me. As I got older, stronger and bigger things got better..

My Dad did not really offer me any financial support growing up. My Mum paid for pretty much everything I needed. If I ever asked for money I often got told no. The only real support was when I was working at my previous employer, who paid me a crap wage, he would maybe once a month, buy me some food - but even then I did not have free choice on what I wanted. Rather than say "Here's £30, spend as you want" like my Mother would do, he would have to approve each item in the basket!!

Very occasionally if I ask to borrow money (nothing massive just 15 or 20 quid for fuel or food, as I do live by myself and support myself fully, sometimes I run out of money at the end of the month) I get told no. Sometimes he will let me borrow money but more often than not he won't.

I have no idea how much he earns but he has enough for a comfortable lifestyle. On the other hand, my Mother who is disabled after years of slaving away for the NHS and does not work as she's now retired, only has income benefits and her pension - manages to let me borrow money, often without even asking for me to pay her back, taking huge sacrifices with her own life to help me out. My Dad would never even get close to doing that, even though I always offer to pay him back.

I asked him if he could buy me some Plastidip for my grill (the vinyl wrap is peeling, I will get it sprayed when I get some paintwork done but that needs to wait for a month or two) - Cost of Plastidip? - £15 delivered on Ebay.

His car was really dirty - I offered that , in return for buying me the Plastidip, I was give his car a full clean and seal with my own stuff (take 3 hours or so cost me about £15 in materials) - He refused and spent £12 at the local polish place, who use the same mitt on 50+ cars a day and jetwash your paint from half a foot away.

Despite my best attempts to educate him into the damage (swirl marks etc) he doesn't listen. 
I would do my Mothers car for free. Mates I would charge about £15 or £20 plus cost of materials. Rest of family would be same as mates.

Although I do like my Dad, he has run the life with me as a business, so I shall with him as well.

So, why _exactly _, should I give him a discount?

Sorry for the long post but when someone makes blatant assumptions and says that my actions are disgraceful, I tend to take a stand. :\


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

dude you do not have to explain yourself to anyone. clearly there is an underlying issue and you feel the need to charge your dad. that is your business.

not everyone has a comfortable life style like the rest of us on here. i'm glad my dad don't drive so i don't need to clean his car :lol:

as for him refusing your offers and getting the local car wash to clean it. let them carry on. he may want to learn the hard way.

p.s are you on UKMK4 by any chance?


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> That is true. (RE insurance, or you could just take the risks and cover yourself.. washes polishes clays etc not so bad, as soon as you take a machine to it.. INSURE!)


common misconception that you need to machine polish a car to take out insurance.

what if you put acid wheel cleaner on a wheel with peeling lacquer and the customer/neighbour sees the wheel worse....or you slip and hit the drivers door with your pressure washing lance?

sounds daft, but it happens - they are called accidents.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheers Izzy, suppose you are right! I am on ukmkivs with the same username 

Mike, was just saying that realistically, normal hand washing, the risks are so low you would just pay for that out of your own pocket. With Machining, risks are much higher!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've said this before, but damaging an everyday type vehicle may not be the end of the world. 

It's when someone comes out carrying a tray of coffee trips over your bucket, breaks their arm and suffers burns from the coffee that you need to start worrying.


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

I have done many cars, and can't charge people, especially family. My brother in law would charge his family for breathing if he could, do I despise people who rip off friends and family. 

I have literally just finished a friends Audi a4 cab, she was quoted 350 quid for a full detail, interior, engine bay etc etc... I did it for nothing, but she is just given me 120 quid ! I have tried to give it back but she's not having it, so I have bought her new mats and few bits and bobs to help her keep it clean


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

stangalang said:


> For friends, family and neighbours the fee is simple, they bring the beer and the burgers, you bring the wash tackle!


This is what you should be charging. If any money is involved, you are technically a pro, and you must go through all the offical routes of running a business.


----------



## Audi Hater (Aug 16, 2012)

Im a complete beginner with car detailing but with time and money im not.

If i were a experienced detailer and wanted to do it on the side i would work my costs out this way

Im on about £20.00 ph at work, if i worked overtime that would rise to about £29.00 ph.

That means the minimum i would charge for labour would have to be £29.00 ph otherwise i would be working for less than i COULD get for a days work.

Then i would have to add on the cost of products and i would imagine your then looking at about £33.00 ph.
Of course nobody is going to pay that but you see the point im making hopefully.

Work out what the maximum £££ per hour is you can earn and use that figure otherwise a hobby that you love will turn into a job that your doing for the minimum wage and can end up ruining your hobby.


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Do family friends and neighbours...Dont charge a penny but i always get a knock on the door from my neighbour holding a nice slab of the "Irish black stuff" Which works for me...:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> Sorry mate that's not disgraceful, with respect you do not know the history in my family, without giving you my whole life story (which I am not justfied to share but oh well) -
> 
> My Dad was abusive when I was younger. We get on now but it was a pretty traumatic childhood for me. As I got older, stronger and bigger things got better..
> 
> ...


far enough you may not of had it easy as a kid but your not the only 1 this has happened to. just reading 1 part where you would do his car if he bought you something you wanted of ebay. 
Some people including myself would say you were lucky with you up bringing, i have never met my mother or farther i suppose they had there reasons for this?. even if i met them tomorrow i wouldn't act like you have, i would do it for them for free as i am a better person then them, I suppose its down to weather you are a better person then your dad?. With charging him i'd say no your just the same but thats my opinion


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> far enough you may not of had it easy as a kid but your not the only 1 this has happened to. just reading 1 part where you would do his car if he bought you something you wanted of ebay.
> Some people including myself would say you were lucky with you up bringing, i have never met my mother or farther i suppose they had there reasons for this?. even if i met them tomorrow i wouldn't act like you have, i would do it for them for free as i am a better person then them, I suppose its down to weather you are a better person then your dad?. With charging him i'd say no your just the same but thats my opinion


Well said.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Izzy1 said:


> dude you do not have to explain yourself to anyone. clearly there is an underlying issue and you feel the need to charge your dad. that is your business.
> 
> not everyone has a comfortable life style like the rest of us on here. i'm glad my dad don't drive so i don't need to clean his car :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds to me like his dad is an **** - I'd charge him to . When I spanner on the side I have to charge , I did a job for free for my sis in law who then proceeded to tip me out more than I would charge and refused to take it back - this happened 3 times before I gave in and just charge her instead but its mega cheap . 

As for detailing work I've only done my mate the painters twice and a friend of his, I swapped for paint and my nilfisk ! If I did a full on wash polish wax 5-7 hours job I'd want 
50 quid 20 for materials and 30 for my efforts lol . But close friends and family I'd just want 20 quid for buying new stuff !


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Sounds to me like his dad is an **** - I'd charge him to . When I spanner on the side I have to charge , I did a job for free for my sis in law who then proceeded to tip me out more than I would charge and refused to take it back - this happened 3 times before I gave in and just charge her instead but its mega cheap .
> 
> As for detailing work I've only done my mate the painters twice and a friend of his, I swapped for paint and my nilfisk ! If I did a full on wash polish wax 5-7 hours job I'd want
> 50 quid 20 for materials and 30 for my efforts lol . But close friends and family I'd just want 20 quid for buying new stuff !


Second paragraph I totally agree with.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

BeeDubz said:


> My brother in law would charge his family for breathing if he could


Its a small small world, I have a brother in law whose exactly the same. He turns the water to the toilets, sinks and showers in the 4 en-suite bathrooms he has, to save water and then moans when they smell of drains cus the pea traps have dried our. lol


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

Ha ha. I can't stand the way he is. He is a builder, we asked him to do our bedroom (his sisters room I must add) and he quoted us 3.5k !! For re plastering and coving and skirting etc. obviously I told him to do one


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

TheMilko2905 said:


> Its a small small world, I have a brother in law whose exactly the same. He turns the water to the toilets, sinks and showers in the 4 en-suite bathrooms he has, to save water and then moans when they smell of drains cus the pea traps have dried our. lol


WTF? Is it just me or doesnt that make any sense?


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

mark328 said:


> WTF? Is it just me or doesnt that make any sense?


Was wondering the same thing lol :tumbleweed:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

TheMilko2905 said:


> Its a small small world, I have a brother in law whose exactly the same. He turns the water to *WINE* ,the toilets, sinks and showers in the 4 en-suite bathrooms he has, to save water and then moans when they smell of drains cus the pea traps have dried our *TOWELS*?. lol


My guess lol


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

mark328 said:


> WTF? Is it just me or doesnt that make any sense?


But he thinks it saves him money, please don't get me started on that subject.

They cram the washing machine that full of mixed coloured washing, use a 30 degree quick wash then wonder why their whites are not white and why the clothes in the centre of washing machine drum are still dry when they take them out.

Its makes me wonder how he even got my sister pregenant, 
cus hes too tight to part with that, never mind pass wind. lol


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

TheMilko2905 said:


> Its a small small world, I have a brother in law whose exactly the same. He turns the water *OFF*to the toilets, sinks and showers in the 4 en-suite bathrooms he has, to save water and then moans when they smell of drains cus the pea traps have dried our. lol


Ok, typo spotted


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

TheMilko2905 said:


> But he thinks it saves him money, please don't get me started on that subject.
> 
> They cram the washing machine that full of mixed coloured washing, use a 30 degree quick wash then wonder why their whites are not white and why the clothes in the centre of washing machine drum are still dry when they take them out.
> 
> ...


Lol, I meant your wording in the post, not what he does, although that doesnt make sense either :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

mark328 said:


> Lol, I meant your wording in the post, not what he does, although that doesnt make sense either :lol::lol::lol:


what doesn't make sense?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

themilko2905 said:


> its a small small world, i have a brother in law whose exactly the same. *he turns the water to the toilets, sinks and showers in the 4 en-suite bathrooms he has*, to save water and then moans when they smell of drains *cus the pea traps have dried our*. Lol


:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah because with 4 ensuite bathrooms he must need to save a few quid on water lol


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

TheMilko2905 said:


> Its a small small world, I have a brother in law whose exactly the same. He turns the water *OFF*to the toilets, sinks and showers in the 4 en-suite bathrooms he has, to save water and then moans when they smell of drains cus the pea traps have dried ou*T*. lol


Forget it, too many red wines to type anymore


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

mike13098 said:


> common misconception that you need to machine polish a car to take out insurance.
> 
> what if you put acid wheel cleaner on a wheel with peeling lacquer and the customer/neighbour sees the wheel worse....or you slip and hit the drivers door with your pressure washing lance?
> 
> sounds daft, but it happens - they are called accidents.


Where do you get such insurance from please? Also as talking about insurance, how do the Polak, kosovars or Czech hand car wash places get away then as they all around here seem to have signs claiming no responsibility to damage on the cars?



Audi Hater said:


> Im a complete beginner with car detailing but with time and money im not.
> 
> If i were a experienced detailer and wanted to do it on the side i would work my costs out this way
> 
> ...


This was what I was thinking but I would just price myself out when they could go down to the hand car wash and have non of this done but they go there for a reason as they don't understand what goes into it or they could just go to a drop in service and have the 'works' but still only half the effort that I would do in a detail.

As for next doors car I just said to them you pay me what you think its worth. I did refuse payment at first but they insisted in paying. They paid me £30 which I thought was a fair price as its just a hobby. Its not even a touch on what I would be earning at work but then I don't sit at home thinking I'll go in to work cause I'm bored and really want to do it. But I do sit there wanting to detail a car....


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> Where do you get such insurance from please? Also as talking about insurance, how do the Polak, kosovars or Czech hand car wash places get away then as they all around here seem to have signs claiming no responsibility to damage on the cars?


I think Lloyd is talking about Public Liability insurance matey.

Ask him to do you a quote, He does good deals for Valeters and detailers :thumb:

I'm sure he'd point you in the direction of what minimum you need


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Audi Hater said:


> Im a complete beginner with car detailing but with time and money im not.
> 
> If i were a experienced detailer and wanted to do it on the side i would work my costs out this way
> 
> ...


£33ph for a amiture is way over the top. you have no insurance no workshop no tax or vat to pay, it is as you say a hobby. think about it, just a wash will cost someone £33 or £10/12 from the drive through


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

If people pay what you are charging them and are happy with your work. Then keep it up

As for charging your dad, who cares. It's worth a try lol!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> I think Lloyd is talking about Public Liability insurance matey.
> 
> Ask him to do you a quote, He does good deals for Valeters and detailers :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure he'd point you in the direction of what minimum you need


Is Lloyd his user/screen name?


cheekymonkey said:


> £33ph for a amiture is way over the top. you have no insurance no workshop no tax or vat to pay, it is as you say a hobby. think about it, just a wash will cost someone £33 or £10/12 from the drive through


That's why I kept it to £30. That was the figure that I had in mind and was happy with.



Junior Bear said:


> If people pay what you are charging them and are happy with your work. Then keep it up
> 
> As for charging your dad, who cares. It's worth a try lol!


Well hopefully they will keep asking me and bloke across the road has asked me a few times now if I do it as a business. He keeps his TT looking tidy but think he wants me to detail it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Sirmally2 said:


> I think Lloyd is talking about Public Liability insurance matey.
> 
> Ask him to do you a quote, He does good deals for Valeters and detailers :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure he'd point you in the direction of what minimum you need


Yes Lloyd is on here, member "shiny", his new insurance is very comprehensive and covers such things


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I only work for beer, thanks and irn bru... sometimes even a McDonalds breakfast...

would never take money off any friends and family for washing a bit of metal...

mind you, when the 2 layer of Royale is going on, I sometimes think I am losing out on the deal!!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I only work for beer, thanks and irn bru... sometimes even a McDonalds breakfast...
> 
> would never take money off any friends and family for washing a bit of metal...
> 
> ...


Tru dat


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Well for now I think £30 works for me at the moment. Take it from there and see how it all goes.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I actually gave my parents car a "quick" going over last weekend. What I did was:

wash it
dry it
get every bit of green mould (yes green mould) of the door jams and boot
cleaned as much if the engine bay as I could and shone up the plastics
polished it
cleaned all plastic trims
waxed it
cleaned/protected wheels and tyres
did abit of stem cleaning on the mats 
cleaned all the inside of if 

And I got €50  I was bloody delighted with it but I'm going to buy a snow foam lance with the money so it's sorta going straight back to the oul fella lol 

As for charging friends/family etc I would prob only charge for materials used rathar than labour. Actually my brother machine polished an Audi for my cousin and did pretty much a full detail and only charged him €80 which I thought was a very fair price


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

I did my mums car recently when they were away on holiday for 3 months
Gave me loads of time to give it the full works,even took the wheels off 
When they came home she was totally blown away and couldn't believe how good her car looked
I never asked for a penny but I got 800 Bensons for nowt!!

On the other hand a RAF officer who lives near me offered me £80 to do his M5
I told him I wasn't a pro and only did it as I enjoy doing detailing,I ended up doing his M5 and he was chuffed to bits and actually gave me £80 and a bottle of wine!!
Then 2 weeks later his Mrs rolls up and asks can I do her Boxster!!
She said her and hubby were so impressed by the M5 they thought they'd get the Porsche done too, of course I agreed to do it they picked it up and she thrust £80 into my hand whilst asking do I like Whiskey? which incidentally I do very much
Next day she comes over with a bottle of Bushmills malt!!

My parents are off on holiday again soon (only 3 weeks this time) I've managed to persuede them to go in my mums car so I can have a go at my dads this time!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

My opinion is this: if your doing your family or very close friends then yes, money isn't really involved, usually a crate of beer or a tenner here and there.

if you are traveling to peoples houses, I would classify that as self employment. Therefore you should be paying the appropriate insurances and tax. 

There is way to many people doing 'on the side' jobs for actual customers around my area. From djs/gardeners/man in van and so forth. These are the types of people that get on my nerve. They shouldn't be going to customers houses and doing a job, good or bad and then not paying there fair share of legal insurances or taxes. People that do this cost the ecomony millions per year and the taxpayer has to foot the bill. 

It simply isn't fair unless its strictly for family or very close friends. Doing on the side jobs for people you don't know, no matter what level of experience you may have, is frown upon and has to get addressed in my opinion.

Everybody has their opinion though and this is mine


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i only ever do friends and family and if my mates want to pick up the bill when we go for a curry, then that's fine by me. usually it's a favour for a favour. a friend will come do my garden, whilst i beautify their car.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I got in to detailing After my first Audi. And now I have never looked back I have spend over £700 in the past 12 months.

My dad has a 2012 BMW 3 serise and it's got 9000 already ( he's had it since may)
I enjoy working on nice cars my Audi, dads BMW, gf's cooper,
But I do think sometimes it's not rely apriciated. Especially the BMW that gets used like a skip.

I don't charge obviously but my dad has got me a new wet vac and labeler plus he gets me bits from Costco and pays so I am happy.

I have done a few friends nice cars but I would consider charging for pads ect.
I have had some badges made and a new YouTube Chanel called shild detailing ( better than free advertising for CG, or autofinesse .

Could never quit my job but do look after a few cars so it's just family and mates I do work for ( they choose to pay me or get my stuff then that's up to them )

Would never touch a random car without insurance.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I think what people are missing out on here is regardless of wether you are being paid on not. 

You need insurance while doing someone elses car. Its not really the "items worked upon" that is important (afterall getting a panel painted aint to much) but if a passing member of the public walks past and slips on the wet pavement youve caused you can easily see a bit £10K plus bill from their lawyer for losses (i know a fair bit about this as one of the largest injury claim companys in the country is part of my family  )


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

tom-225 said:


> I think what people are missing out on here is regardless of wether you are being paid on not.
> 
> You need insurance while doing someone elses car. Its not really the "items worked upon" that is important (afterall getting a panel painted aint to much) but if a passing member of the public walks past and slips on the wet pavement youve caused you can easily see a bit £10K plus bill from their lawyer for losses (i know a fair bit about this as one of the largest injury claim companys in the country is part of my family  )


On that basis anyone washing a car needs insurance....:wall: sad state of affairs really.

I have done mates cars for beer and Chinese and have had lots of requests for paid work however I just don't have the time to do it or I would as I love it....just neighbours mind. No intention of trying to make a living out of it.


----------



## Audi Hater (Aug 16, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> £33ph for a amiture is way over the top. you have no insurance no workshop no tax or vat to pay, it is as you say a hobby. think about it, just a wash will cost someone £33 or £10/12 from the drive through


Thats my point, even if i were a experienced detailer i wouldnt do it because of the price i would have to charge for say 12 hrs work.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> he made the offer to his dad as it was a way of getting what he wanted, there was no real thought about his dad just a way to get what he wanted of ebay when he had no money, His dad may well of know this and thats why he refused and went to the polish imo of course


Well generally that's how it works, for the value of something you get something back in return. 
If he didn't want to it's not the big deal, it's the fact that he spent the same money at the Polish car wash for £3 less than it would have cost him to help me out, and they did a crappy job!



cheekymonkey said:


> far enough you may not of had it easy as a kid but your not the only 1 this has happened to. just reading 1 part where you would do his car if he bought you something you wanted of ebay.
> Some people including myself would say you were lucky with you up bringing, i have never met my mother or farther i suppose they had there reasons for this?. even if i met them tomorrow i wouldn't act like you have, i would do it for them for free as i am a better person then them, I suppose its down to weather you are a better person then your dad?. With charging him i'd say no your just the same but thats my opinion


Well obviously you are a much better person than me. (!!!!). With respect bud I don't really care what you or anyone else thinks of my decisions.

Doing it for free isn't about being a better person than them, charging them doesn't make you a worse person.

If I ask my Dad for a lift somewhere he asks me to pay him money to cover fuel in his diesel, so I ask him to pay me for doing the work. Sometimes he does pay for things for me, like I believe this weekend we are going to the VW show "Edition" together and he's paying for my tickets but another time when we go out I will pay for his tickets for something, so it's *** for tat.

You say you have not met your real mother and father, does that matter? "Family" isn't blood, you know. I'd rather have a caring foster family than an abusive real family.

Anyway, I did do my Dads car. He paid £55 so that's only realistically £15-20 in my pocket.

In rough sort of order.. mostly with Autofinesse stuff except Super resin polish and autostmart tyre dressing.

Wash, grills and vents agitated with detailing brush
Dry
Clayed
Wash 
Dry
Door and boot shuts wiped/polished
windows inside and out, headlights etc all cleaned
trim done (mainly chrome around windows)
arches scrubbed and cleaned
wheels
tyres dressed
polished and waxed 
wheels waxed (collinite, his bottle not mine)

Took me about 4 and a half hours in time - plus the 45 minute drive to his, plus about £35 in materials.

Finished result.


















He was happy with it and it had a nice deep-gloss/wet look shine to it that it didn't before so, job well done in my book.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> Well generally that's how it works, for the value of something you get something back in return.
> If he didn't want to it's not the big deal, it's the fact that he spent the same money at the Polish car wash for £3 less than it would have cost him to help me out, and they did a crappy job!
> 
> My point being maybe he said no and went else where as you was only offering as you wanted something, and not just doing his car for the sake of doing his car and being payed


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> Well generally that's how it works, for the value of something you get something back in return.
> If he didn't want to it's not the big deal, it's the fact that he spent the same money at the Polish car wash for £3 less than it would have cost him to help me out, and they did a crappy job!
> 
> Well obviously you are a much better person than me. (!!!!). With respect bud I don't really care what you or anyone else thinks of my decisions.
> ...


nice job mate but think your way over the top with £35 in materials . and as the old saying goes theres more to life then money :thumb:
you really should block out your dads reg no in the photos. 
my point of being a better person has nothing to do with money, AS i said i dont know what you went through as a kid and to get anything from your dad you had to earn it, which you were saying you felt wasn't right. If i was in your shoes i would do his for free all the time, just to show i was not like him not just motivated by money and only money, as i said earlier theres more to life then money like pride and respect both of which you would of got by not charging. Instead you charged and that just makes you as bad as your dad. everything you disliked about your dad when you were growing up you now are. As the saying goes you are your fathers son,doing it for free would of just shown him you are nothing like him and a better man then he could ever be.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> I think what people are missing out on here is regardless of wether you are being paid on not.
> 
> You need insurance while doing someone elses car. Its not really the "items worked upon" that is important (afterall getting a panel painted aint to much) but if a passing member of the public walks past and slips on the wet pavement youve caused you can easily see a bit £10K plus bill from their lawyer for losses (i know a fair bit about this as one of the largest injury claim companys in the country is part of my family  )


I'm safe then as there are no sidewalks at the back of my place.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

tom-225 said:


> You need insurance while doing someone elses car. Its not really the "items worked upon" that is important (afterall getting a panel painted aint to much) but if a passing member of the public walks past and slips on the wet pavement youve caused you can easily see a bit £10K plus bill from their lawyer for losses (i know a fair bit about this as one of the largest injury claim companys in the country is part of my family  )


Does that actually happen? EG do all of us washing our own cars now need to display "wet floor" signs around where we're working? lol


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

My mum and sisters car always seem to need doing. I don't charge them but it's on the provision that I do it when I can fit them in. The only thing is that I usually ask for cleaning stuff for Christmas and birthdays which they are more than happy with. 

As I say I don't charge them but they occasionally slip me a 10er as they say they would have spent it down at the local car wash on an in and out. My sister gave me 15 quid the other day. I told her it didn't matter but for that she got.

Me going to her house and work at 7am to take her to work then take her car back to mine.
Wheels cleaned thoroughly.
Plastics and rubbers and arches apc'd and treated.
Rinsed
Washed
Iron x and tard
Clay
Wash
I then got rid of some bad scratches she had picked up with m da and some menzerna products ( main reason she asked me to do her car as she knows I can get rid of scratches)
Glaze polish
2 x coats of my new vantage wax
Plastics treated
Wheels sealed
Windows cleaned in and out
Inferior sweep and shampoo.
I then picked her up from work.

Not bad for around 7 hours solid work and door to door service eh?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are cleaning your car at home and something happens, ie the postman trips over your hosepipe, it should be covered under the Personal Liability of your household contents insurance, or the Property Owner's Liability of a buildings policy if it is a property related claim. The household policy will specifically exclude any business activity, so if you are taking money, it won't be covered. 

You can't have a business Public Liability policy unless you are operating a formal business, ie registered self employed (or a ltd co) and declaring your earnings etc. So if you are taking money for a job and want to get cover, you have to go down the proper route of setting up a business before you can get insured.

Unfortunately you can't get insured for "on the side" work unless it is legitimate and as a formal business.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Shiny said:


> If you are cleaning your car at home and something happens, ie the postman trips over your hosepipe, it should be covered under the Personal Liability of your household contents insurance, or the Property Owner's Liability of a buildings policy if it is a property related claim. The household policy will specifically exclude any business activity, so if you are taking money, it won't be covered.
> 
> You can't have a business Public Liability policy unless you are operating a formal business, ie registered self employed (or a ltd co) and declaring your earnings etc. So if you are taking money for a job and want to get cover, you have to go down the proper route of setting up a business before you can get insured.
> 
> Unfortunately you can't get insured for "on the side" work unless it is legitimate and as a formal business.


What if its just Jo blogs walking down the road? TBH this #### doesn't bother me, If you could see the road I live on you'll know its not going to happen in a million years!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Shiny think your flogging a dead horse mate, spend your time helping them that want help :wall::wall::thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shiny said:


> If you are cleaning your car at home and something happens, ie the postman trips over your hosepipe, it should be covered under the Personal Liability of your household contents insurance, or the Property Owner's Liability of a buildings policy if it is a property related claim. The household policy will specifically exclude any business activity, so if you are taking money, it won't be covered.
> 
> You can't have a business Public Liability policy unless you are operating a formal business, ie registered self employed (or a ltd co) and declaring your earnings etc. So if you are taking money for a job and want to get cover, you have to go down the proper route of setting up a business before you can get insured.
> 
> Unfortunately you can't get insured for "on the side" work unless it is legitimate and as a formal business.


Fair's fair. So what if say, you are at home. And the postman trips over your hosepipe. You call him a massive idiot, because let's face it... how else would you manage  And you don't have contents insurance, because home insurance is not required and can be expensive.. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Fair's fair. So what if say, you are at home. And the postman trips over your hosepipe. You call him a massive idiot, because let's face it... how else would you manage  And you don't have contents insurance, because home insurance is not required and can be expensive.. :tumbleweed:


If the postman is injured and is successful in bringing a negligence claim against you, then quite simply you will have to find the money to pay him. This would most likely be an award decided in a court, so no pay and the bailiffs will eventually come knocking.

All insurance does is indemnify the policyholder against claims made against them, this means the insurers deal with the claim and pay the costs involved.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

If the postman is injured it's his own fault, he mumbles. 
I think it's a sad, sad world where you have to watch your back when washing your own car. Common sense seems to have gone out of the window. (not a dig at you by the way, just venting )


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It's true, it doesn't take much these days for a court to swing in favour of an injured party.

Arguably the postman should be able to deliver letter safely to your door without the risk of tripping etc. 

In days gone by if someone tripped over a pavement, their biggest worry was "i hope nobody i know saw me trip over like a twa...". Now the first thought is "I'm gonna sue the council....".

Sad times, but driven by a culture of greed.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> It's true, it doesn't take much these days for a court to swing in favour of an injured party.
> 
> *Arguably the postman should be able to deliver letter safely to your door without the risk of tripping etc. *
> 
> ...


and arguably, he should look where the f**k he is walking - take the responsibility of his own safety into his own hands.......  :lol: 

All it takes is for people to say, well you're an idiot for tripping up and not supporting these types of people...

It's just getting pathetic these days.... personal responsibility has vanished along with the rise of the benefit culture...they go hand in hand imo, everyone these days knows what they are "entitled" to without knowing any responsibility…… anyway… completely off topic... :lol:



:thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok going WAAAAAYYYYYY off subject now but lets say that such a thing happened, Where dose private land come into play?

What if you just said it didn't happen and that he just tripped over his own feet or shoelaces and trying to get some money out of you and there are no witnesses, his word against yours? Same thing if during the cold winter months you go all 'home alone' and cover the path in water for it to freeze over night, he falls....whos fault is it then as its an 'act of nature'?

I'm sure there are many ways around these things so that we don't all have to start putting out wet floor signs and sticking cables down with black and yellow tape....

It is sad to say that this is the world we live in these days, however if people like to play the system then you need to be 100% squeaky clean to do so....


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

how can it be a act of nature if you put the water there with the purpose of it freezing?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> and arguably, he should look where the f**k he is walking - take the responsibility of his own safety into his own hands.......  :lol:
> 
> All it takes is for people to say, well you're an idiot for tripping up and not supporting these types of people...
> 
> ...


At the risk of my job I could infuriate you even further with some of the "slip, trip & fall" claims I'm seeing at the moment. We have one reserved at over £260,000 for example the circumstances behind which would make your jaw go through the floor.

And sadly due to the likliehood of the "bash for cash" era coming to end end with new legislation on the (distant) horizon, the "not looking where you're going or what you're doing" claims will increase - and they're generally much larger because of the "injuries" sustained.

The surprising thing, for me at least, is that the claims I've seen at least are not coming from badly run and managed businesses who ignore HSE laws - far from it.

However, I don't want to risk my job by breaching client confidentiality or indeed risk your blood pressure so will leave it at that :thumb:

And back OT - sorry.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

VenomUK said:


> Where do you get such insurance from please? Also as talking about insurance, how do the Polak, kosovars or Czech hand car wash places get away then as *they all around here seem to have signs claiming no responsibility to damage on the cars?*


I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think they can claim that, as it effects customers statutory rights?


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i asked about this as i was tempted to make some pocket money on the side. the concencus was was get insured and pay tax on it.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

kh904 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think they can claim that, as it effects customers statutory rights?


And how much other stuff do you think goes on at these places that illegal 

and they are hoping n the customers ignorance that they wont persue it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

kh904 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think they can claim that, as it effects customers statutory rights?


Kind of, although it is more a case that a "disclaimer" does not eliminate their legal responsibility for damage should it occur as a result of their negligence. Or more simply, a sign on the wall doesn't make you above the law.

It is about as much use as me putting a sign up in the office saying "Customers that receive a punch in the nose do so at their risk", not that i would ever punch a customer :lol:

As tom-225 says, they are there in the hope that ignorance of their customers will stop them pursuing a claim when they are legally entitled to do so.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

tom-225 said:


> And how much other stuff do you think goes on at these places that illegal
> 
> and they are hoping n the customers ignorance that they wont persue it.


Very true, but it's an assumption that every hand car wash doesn't comply with the law though (of course i'm not saying that all of them are).


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

A main point has only been mentioned a couple of times if you get paid for the work then you must declare this to HMRC and pay the required tax and NI as a failure to declare is a criminal offence. It would only take one person to report you before you get a visit from the tax man!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

AndyC said:


> However, I don't want to risk my job by breaching client confidentiality or indeed risk your blood pressure so will leave it at that :thumb:
> 
> And back OT - sorry.


Your stories always upset me Andy!!!! :lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MPS101 said:


> A main point has only been mentioned a couple of times if you get paid for the work then you must declare this to HMRC and pay the required tax and NI as a failure to declare is a criminal offence. It would only take one person to report you before you get a visit from the tax man!


Yep, and if anything they would probably assume you are also earning more then you probably are, and have been doing it longer then you say too!


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

I used to do it for beer / vodka. However, my gfs dad has filled my garage with stuff from a house clearance so can't get any cars in!!!
Have to wait on him getting a van to take the junk away


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> I think what people are missing out on here is regardless of wether you are being paid on not.
> 
> You need insurance while doing someone elses car. Its not really the "items worked upon" that is important (afterall getting a panel painted aint to much) but if a passing member of the public walks past and slips on the wet pavement youve caused you can easily see a bit £10K plus bill from their lawyer for losses (i know a fair bit about this as one of the largest injury claim companys in the country is part of my family  )


So if You do Your own car do You have insurance to cover any damage which may happened to passing member of public ??



Shiny said:


> If you are cleaning your car at home and something happens, ie the postman trips over your hosepipe, it should be covered under the Personal Liability of your household contents insurance, or the Property Owner's Liability of a buildings policy if it is a property related claim. The household policy will specifically exclude any business activity, so if you are taking money, it won't be covered.
> 
> You can't have a business Public Liability policy unless you are operating a formal business, ie registered self employed (or a ltd co) and declaring your earnings etc. So if you are taking money for a job and want to get cover, you have to go down the proper route of setting up a business before you can get insured.
> 
> Unfortunately you can't get insured for "on the side" work unless it is legitimate and as a formal business.


So how about if I do not have any contents cover ??


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

This thread has gone away from the question and got way too political. I think I'll just keep things to my self and keep doing what I'm doing. End of the day some of the comments although are true but are also so far from reality. Doing your own sister a favor and taking her to the airport your not going to pay tax on it.....C'mon get real. The same if someone you know asks you to clean their car cause they like what you do to your own. If you accept then thats up to you, Its no difference to people playing the system in giving 'gift' payments on paypal to avoid fees.... We all do it. We all take the risk everyday without even knowing about it sometimes, just the world we live in. The odd £30 changing hands once in a blue moon isn't going to raise any eyebrows.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Actual taking anything other than a petrol contribution for a lift is probably worse, as it will invalidate your car insurance unless you have hire & reward (taxi) insurance


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

i have just agreed to do my uncles in exchage for some detaling purchases ( new pad and fk1000 )


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Im suprised this thread has lasted this long, any mention of homers in the past and the thread has been deleted


----------

